# Anyone else wonder??



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been pondering this thought for a while a just wonder what people think about it. Ever notice how so many end times & sci-fi movies we've watched through the years are now seeming to be a fathomable reality? Like matrix, minority report, total recall, etc. Even games like fallout 3. Any thoughts???


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Folks have been thinkin' the end of the world is coming since they moved out of caves.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

One of the truths of life is - that if you are looking for it, you will see it.

Prime example; my wife just got a new red Jeep Compass, she said to me the other day, "I never realized how many red Compasses there are on the road."


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Books, movies and video games tend to follow perceived trends in what interests the intended consumer of such products. That is why the whole zombie thing will never go away. Someone makes a decent zombie movie (or tv show) and a lot of people watch it. Then a bunch of bad zombie movies come out trying to jump on the bandwagon. Then zombie branded products start showing up everywhere. Then zombie specials fill up television schedules (Discovery, History, etc.). Then as soon as it start to fade away another good zombie movie comes out and the cycle begins again. And like everything, it all comes down to money.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe people just like to scare themselves once in a while  vract: :dunno:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Is that how Obama got re-elected?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Is that how Obama got re-elected?


Shoot, I thought that was just a re-occurring nightmare... Damn.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

And here I thought Kevin Bacon was the center of the universe


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Stories about the end of the world first became popular in the 1950's when Russia first got nuclear weapons. There were a number of Twilight Zone episodes about the end of the world:

"Time Enough At Last", 
"Third From the Sun", 
"The Monsters Are Due On Maple Street", 
"Two", 
"The Midnight Sun", 
"One More Pallbearer", 
"The Old Man In The Cave"


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Is that how Obama got re-elected?


Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.

Or the power of the puppetmasters.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

BillS said:


> Stories about the end of the world first became popular in the 1950's when Russia first got nuclear weapons. There were a number of Twilight Zone episodes about the end of the world:
> 
> "Time Enough At Last",
> "Third From the Sun",
> ...


"Time Enough At Last" !! One of my all time favorites . Thanks for the reminder . Sorry , back to the topic .


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was referring to the technological advancements since these old movies and some games came out. Examples: retina readers, memory implants, recording dreams, flying cars, phones imbedded in skin, holograms, etc. Far fetched back then. The IPad looking device used by medic in Star Trek in the 70's.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

You all remember last year when the new Red Dawn came out and so many people here were saying N.K. could never be a real threat?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Orly51 said:


> seeming to be a fathomable reality? Like matrix,?


Matrix is fathomable reality?


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I think most of us know, but for those who don't, "Red Dawn 2010" was pretty much wrapped and "in the can," having been shot with the Chinese as the (much more credible) threat. It was Chinese political pressure that blocked release and caused editing and reshooting to finally release the film with North Korean attackers.


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

LongRider said:


> Matrix is fathomable reality?


Philosophically YES! Look up top 10 cults of the 21st century. Besides, The Matrix was not just a box office blockbuster movie, but also a wake-up call for the society of the twentieth century.

The society of the 'Information Revolution' has a strong dependency on technology. In time, people will be so dependent on machines that they can no longer survive without them.


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

LongRider said:


> Matrix is fathomable reality?


The society of the Information Revolution has a strong dependency on technology. In time, people will be so dependent on machines that they can no longer survive without them. Technology will soon determine how we live our lives.


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

LongRider said:


> Matrix is fathomable reality?


I was referring to the technological advancements since these old movies and some games came out. Examples: retina readers, memory implants, recording dreams, flying cars, phones imbedded in skin, holograms, AI, computers and robots taking over human rolls, etc.


----------

